# Tank



## Btown (Aug 1, 2011)

What would be better.

1. Height or Length

Im looking at upgrading to a much larger tank one is 36 inchs high but not very long, looks more like a square.

The other tank is 24 inches high and 60 inches long.

What would be better,
ty
jp


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 5, 2011)

Length. The footprint of the tank LxW is more important then height when it comes to piranha.

I would personally keep nearly any type of piranha in a tank that is 18" tall. So anything above that for me is just extra water volume


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah footprint is always better!! Go for longer and wider any day of the week!!! Im going for a 72 x 18!!!







Good luck m8!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like this has been answered for you. The fish use the footprint more then the height. Except my pygo shoal. They swim all over the top of the tank for some reason


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

what are you going to keep in there?
a 24" tall tank will be easier for you to work on compare to a 36" tall tank but large rhoms are from deep water so a taller tank would be better depends on what the length and width are. 
my old 12" rhom was much happier in a 4x4 tank than a 6x2 tank so sometimes a wider tank would be better than a longer tank depends on what you are keeping, IMO


----------



## Btown (Aug 1, 2011)

I would like to have a pygo shoal, right now I have 4 Caribe's.

I'm negotiating with a couple that have a 240 gallon tank (estimate on the size)

They are moving and need to get ride of it.

Looks like a sweet deal.

jp


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Gd luck with getting ur deal buddy!! Pics!!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

a 240 would be nice for those cariba. is it 8x2x2? if not what size is it?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Btown said:


> I would like to have a pygo shoal, right now I have 4 Caribe's.
> 
> I'm negotiating with a couple that have a 240 gallon tank (estimate on the size)
> 
> ...


You talking about the one in Detroit Lakes?


----------



## Btown (Aug 1, 2011)

jp80911 said:


> a 240 would be nice for those cariba. is it 8x2x2? if not what size is it?


Yep 8 x 2 x 2

And yes it is by DL


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Make sure you ask them what they mean by handmade tank -- I'd also ask how long it's been sitting dry, anything longer than 6 months or so and the silicone has probably dried out enough that you'll want to re-seal it.

I live about 20 minutes from DL, so I had considered buying it.


----------



## Btown (Aug 1, 2011)

jp80911 said:


> a 240 would be nice for those cariba. is it 8x2x2? if not what size is it?


I'm going to Fargo to look at another tank tomorrow.

The lady in DL said she has had it for about 6 months and never used it.

jp


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice, well hopefully you find something good -- I know how hard it is to find used stuff at decent prices in this area.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I wouldn't be afraid of a tank that's sat empty for 6 months or year. I would look the seal over good before I bought it. I just filled my 150 been chilln in garage for over a year. If seals are peeling that just means cheaper price or keep searchn.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Thats true if its peeling and needs resealing you can use that as a gd excuse to know a fair bit off the price and then just do the job yourself!! Win Win situation!!!


----------



## Btown (Aug 1, 2011)

Called the lady this morning to go pick it up and pay for it, and it is gone. Someone else picked up my prize,

Oh well, should of just bought it str8 up.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Things go quickly it seems, when it's a good deal... something else will turn up though... always does.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Btown said:


> Called the lady this morning to go pick it up and pay for it, and it is gone. Someone else picked up my prize,
> 
> Oh well, should of just bought it str8 up.


The one in DL or the one in Fargo?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's one that just posted today, you wouldn't need all the stuff they are including, so you could sell some of it off to make it even cheaper...

http://fargo.craigslist.org/for/2566895484.html


----------



## Btown (Aug 1, 2011)

Im talking to this dude who lives in Anoka.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/fuo/2543750950.html

Two nice looking tanks, and he has to move!

The one in DL.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You gonna get both of em? That's a bit of a drive for just one


----------

